# Let's Run!!



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Every once in a while we go to the near by grammer school where we can fence in the gals for a run. I finally have some pictures to share.
This should put a smile on your face.

From the minute Daisy's feet hit the ground she is running at full tilt.

























Stop, Stop you say?? Just for a flash.


























Where is Lilly you ask? She is here just not as interested in running the entire time.


























We don't stay too long I am afraid Daisy will have a heart attack.


----------



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

They looked like they had alot of fun!


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

So cute! They were having a blast!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

How fun!! They are soooo cute :tender:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Those are awesome pictures. So cool to see them running and having that much fun. Made me smile! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Hahaha, can't stop won't stop! 

These pictures are amazing. They are having so much fun. Love the flowing hair. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Paisley_The_Maltese (Jun 8, 2013)

Aww so adorable! Looks like tons of fun!


----------



## GracieMyHrt (May 15, 2013)

Aren't they just PRECIOUS!! They look so happy, puts a smile on my face.Wow, you took some great shots. Love the caught in moment,action shots. Thanks for sharing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cindy - great action shots. Love seeing Maltese be dogs and just run free. They look like they had so much fun. :chili: Is the close up of Lily? Just plain GORGEOUS!:tender::wub2:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What happy, smiling faces!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

What fun, great pics!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Great pictures of your two cuties!! It did put a big smile on my face!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Kmarie said:


> They looked like they had alot of fun!





Betty Johnson said:


> So cute! They were having a blast!





Fluffdoll said:


> How fun!! They are soooo cute :tender:





Paisley_The_Maltese said:


> Aww so adorable! Looks like tons of fun!


Daisy is truly crazy she just loves to run and run. Lilly was into it the first time we went but now she goes straight to the fence to smell. Daisy was made for speed and Lilly not so much.



GracieMyHrt said:


> Aren't they just PRECIOUS!! They look so happy, puts a smile on my face.Wow, you took some great shots. Love the caught in moment,action shots. Thanks for sharing!
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Dominic said:


> Those are awesome pictures. So cool to see them running and having that much fun. Made me smile!
> Sent from Petguide.com App





eiksaa said:


> Hahaha, can't stop won't stop!
> 
> These pictures are amazing. They are having so much fun. Love the flowing hair.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I received a new camera for Christmas and these two are my favorite subjects.
I have always wanted to capture the flowing hair and now I am getting better at it. I still have lots to learn.



Snowbody said:


> Cindy - great action shots. Love seeing Maltese be dogs and just run free. They look like they had so much fun. :chili: Is the close up of Lily? Just plain GORGEOUS!:tender::wub2:


The close up is of Daisy, Lilly is only in a couple since I was trying to capture all the hair. These two don't get to go free very often our yard is not dog free friendly. This area is the only place we have found that is isolated but fenced in. It is the kiddy area of a local grammer school and yes I love to see them run free.



maggieh said:


> What happy, smiling faces!





TLR said:


> What fun, great pics!!!!





Furbabies mom said:


> Great pictures of your two cuties!! It did put a big smile on my face!


Great I wanted to share the smile!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Your pictures are great! What kind of camera did you get?


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

It is a Nikon D7000 and I just love it.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

They look like they had a blast! Great pics


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

What fun pictures. Looks like they had a blast. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

aww they look so happy :wub:
Great pictures of your precious girls


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Those are some great pics, love the way the white pops against the green grass.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Great pictures...looks like they had lots of fun!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Cindy, those are amazing action shots! I've always wanted to get some good running shots of my girls, but I don't know enough about photography and have never had a good enough camera. However, I borrowed a Canon Rebel from my school for the summer, so I am going to play around with it and see what I can learn. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Those made my day!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

The pics totally made me smile! I love Lilly and Daisy :wub: they look SO happy running about! Glad you were able to capture the fun on camera  Cindy, you were right about having two malts- more work but SO worth it!


----------



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

Super great pics! I'm going to look into that camera you bought - what amazing action shots! :thumbsup:


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Too cute, I love Malt action shots!!! Both of your girls are beautiful!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

educ8m said:


> Cindy, those are amazing action shots! I've always wanted to get some good running shots of my girls, but I don't know enough about photography and have never had a good enough camera. However, I borrowed a Canon Rebel from my school for the summer, so I am going to play around with it and see what I can learn. Thanks for sharing with us.


Do some google searching on camera settings for the action shots. That is what I have done. I am still very new in the photography hobby.



Sushi's Mom said:


> Super great pics! I'm going to look into that camera you bought - what amazing action shots! :thumbsup:


I am really happy with my camera but I am still very new.



mdbflorida said:


> They look like they had a blast! Great pics





lynda said:


> What fun pictures. Looks like they had a blast. Thanks for sharing.





Orla said:


> aww they look so happy :wub:
> Great pictures of your precious girls





IzzysBellasMom said:


> Those are some great pics, love the way the white pops against the green grass.





donnad said:


> Great pictures...looks like they had lots of fun!





pammy4501 said:


> Those made my day!


Yeah!! I love starting the day with a smile.



hoaloha said:


> The pics totally made me smile! I love Lilly and Daisy :wub: they look SO happy running about! Glad you were able to capture the fun on camera  Cindy, you were right about having two malts- more work but SO worth it!


Yes everyday when the girls are chasing each other around Dave and I just sit and laugh at them. Makes up for all the work. I really think that Daisy has added an element to Lilly's life that was missing.




luvmyfluffybutt said:


> Too cute, I love Malt action shots!!! Both of your girls are beautiful!!


Thanks I was inspired by Katkoota and her shots.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

OMG I love doggie action shots! They make the cutest/funniest faces while running with their tongue hanging out hehe! Daisy is such a cutie:wub: great shots!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Love to see their hair blowing like that.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Wow These were great action shots and having them both must be a delight in your life. I Have that feature and have never used it. I Could Never keep up With Yogi* He Runs like a cheeta!!!*
*Sure loved seeing these. Nickee In Pa**


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

How fun! They look like they are smiling, and saying "yippeeeee!"
My Daisy is crazy too - she runs so fast that she is just a white flash!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cindy -- these are great pictures. You can tell how much fun the girls are having. Daisy and Lilly look great!!!

BTW -- did you take these with the camera you won in the SM Raffle?


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Love, love the pics! They need just a one-word title-- JOY! The pictures really made me smile, so thanks for sharing!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Love the pictures, such pretty girls. :wub::wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

BellaNotte said:


> OMG I love doggie action shots! They make the cutest/funniest faces while running with their tongue hanging out hehe! Daisy is such a cutie:wub: great shots!
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks I do love the action shots and Daisy is so cute these show her personality.



Cyndilou said:


> Love to see their hair blowing like that.


Me too. thanks



Yogi's Mom said:


> *Wow These were great action shots and having them both must be a delight in your life. I Have that feature and have never used it. I Could Never keep up With Yogi* He Runs like a cheeta!!!*
> *Sure loved seeing these. Nickee In Pa**


I cannot express how much these two little ones have changed my life. They are so much fun.



Kathleen said:


> How fun! They look like they are smiling, and saying "yippeeeee!"
> My Daisy is crazy too - she runs so fast that she is just a white flash!


The flash what a great idea for Halloween 



Lacie's Mom said:


> Cindy -- these are great pictures. You can tell how much fun the girls are having. Daisy and Lilly look great!!!
> 
> BTW -- did you take these with the camera you won in the SM Raffle?


Lynn that camera from the raffle is what got me started. This is a camera I received from Christmas. Matter of fact, Lynn, I was wondering if I could donate the camera for the next raffle. It is used and I don't have the box anymore (hhmmmm maybe I do, have to look) but it is a great camera and in great condition. I asked my girls and none of them want it.



socalyte said:


> Love, love the pics! They need just a one-word title-- JOY! The pictures really made me smile, so thanks for sharing!


Yes Joy that is it! They both love doing this.



mfa said:


> Love the pictures, such pretty girls. :wub::wub:


Thanks!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh what fun! You take amazing pictures : )


----------



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

What fun! Love those action shots :thumbsup:


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Go Daisy Go! Run Run!


----------

